# كنت بتعمل ايه ؟؟ ........ احكيلنا



## R.O.R.O (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*
مش عارفة ليه وانا قاعدة كدا لا بيا ولا عليا 
لقتنى بفتكر ايام زمان وايام الطفولة المشردة ههههههه 
ولانى دايما بتمنى الايام دى ترجع قولت نرجعها** مع بعتشينا *
*ونشرد بعض على راحتنا *

*اكيد كلنا بتكون لينا مواقف لذيذة واحنا صغيرين*​ *فيه حاجات بنفتكرها طول عمرنا*
*وكل ما نفتكرها بنقول .. يااه لو الايام دى ترجع تانى*
*فيه حاجات مش بنفتكرها واحنا صغيرين اوى* 
*بس اهلنا بيحكولنا عليها*​ *وبرضو بنضحك أوى لما نسمعها*

*كل مرحلة ليها ذكريات معينة*​
*




*​
*



** فيه منها الحلو ..*



​ 
*



** فيه منها الوحش .*



​ 
*



** فيه اللى ضحكنا ..*



​ 
*



** وفيه اللى بكانا ..*



​
*





 ..**فيه اللى اتفاجئنا بيها ..*





*





 ..**فيه اتنرفزنا منها ..*



 

*بس كل دول بيعدوا *​
*بيبقوا حاجات جميلة اوى بجد*​ 
*



*​
*دلوقتى بقى ..*​
*ممكن تحكيلنا عن ذكرياتك لما كنت قد ده .*​
*



*​ *
طيب وانت قد ده ..
*​ *



*

*طيب وذكريات المدرسه *​ *دى لوحدها حاجة تانية خالص*​ *كنت بتحب المدرسة وانت صغير*​ *



*​ *كنت بتحب المدرسين*​ *ولا كانوا عاملين كدة*​ *



*​ *



*​
*احكيلنا على كل حاجة*​
*واحكيلنا على احساسك دلوقتى لما بتفتكر الحاجات دى

مستنية ذكرياتكم مع الطفولة 
يلا انتشرووووووا ورونا الفضايح 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*يادي الفضايح ياربي
ههههههههه
برصي عشان ابقا بتكلم معاكي بوضاحه وصروح
اما كنت في المرحله دي
*





*طبعا ماكنتش فاهمة ولا فاكره اي حاجه
يادوب كل اللي كنت بعمله اني اصحي اكل
وماما تدبني علي دهري الدبه اللي هيا وتكرعني ونام تاني
اصحي من النوم جعااااااانه اكل , ادب , اتكرع او اقشط وناام
وهالموا جرجر
ده كان بالنوسبه للمرحه دي

اما بقا المرحله دي
*
*





بمنتهي الواضاحه والصروح مش متذكراها اوي
بس اكيد كنت كبرت شوية ومابقتش ادب علي دهري*




*ودا كان بالنوسبه للمرحه دي*

*اما بقا المرحله دي
*





*يانهووووووووي دي ايام كنت بكرها
علي فكره انا كنت بكره المدرسة جدا
وكنت بعمل حيل كتير جدا عشان اغيب
مره اقولهم بطني وجعاني ومره اعمل نفسي مش قادره احرك رجلي
طب تصدقي يارورو عالم ربنا
مره صحيت من النوم مقريفه اوي وزرابيني طالعه ومش عايزة اروح المدرسة
المهم ماما كانت عاملالي الفطار والشاي وجبتهوملي افطر
وهي راحت تعملي السندوشات
روحت انا مسكت كوبايه الشاي ام لبن وروحت لطعتهاااااااااااااااااا
علي قورتي عشان قورتي تبقا سخنه 
المهم قورتي سخنت وقلت لماما الحقيني راسي وجعاني اوي
راحت حطت ايدها عليا لقيتني مولعه راحت قالتي لا مش هينفع تروحي المدرسه النهارده
قولتلها انا بقول كدا برضو واتقلبت نمت*








*بالنسبه بقا للست دي*





*دي بتفكرني بالست الحكيمة اللي كانت بتدينا حقن التطعيم في المدرسه
منخرها كانت شبه السرنجه اصلا هههههههه

بامانه افتتكرت ايام جميله اوي وانا بحكيلك دلوقتي يارورو
بغض النظر عن سخونيه الشاي طبعا*





*تسلم ايديك يارورتي موضوعك جميل وجديد ومميز* *بالنسبالي* .​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يادي الفضايح ياربي
> ههههههههه
> برصي عشان ابقا بتكلم معاكي بوضاحه وصروح
> اما كنت في المرحله دي
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه موتينى من الضحك يخرب عقلك 
يعنى انتى كل اللى فكراه وانتى بيبى 
انك تكرعى وتقشطى هههههه جتك القرف 
مفكرتيش تسالى مامتك كنتى ايه وانتى صغيرة 
زنانة ولا هادية ولو انى اشك انك كنتى هادية ههههههه 

وبالنسبة للمدرسة انتى عليكى افكار يابت 
جهنمية مش اى حد يعملها فعلا يعنى 

ههههههههههه ذكرياتك حلوة يابت 
بس مستنياكى تسالى ماما على طفولتشك وشقاوتك 
وتيجى تحكيلى بكرة اتشفقنا 
نورتى يا روحى الموضوع 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه لاموتينى من الضحك يخرب عقلك
> يعنى انتى كل اللى فكراه وانتى بيبى
> انك تكرعى وتقشطى هههههه جتك القرف
> مفكرتيش تسالى مامتك كنتى ايه وانتى صغيرة
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*هو ايه اللي جتني القرف يابت
مش طبيعه بشريه الله:smil12:
وبعدين هو انا كنت بتكرع بالساهل كدا
انا كنت بتهبد علي دهري لحد مايتقطم:a82:

*
*علي فكرة من غير ماسأل ماما ولا اسأل حد
انا عارفه نفسي كويس كنت هادية جدا :t13:

والنور نورك ياحبيبتي*
*:smil12:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل يابت يارورو مش عوايدك تعملي مواضيع جميلة كدة يعني هههههههه
كانت احلى ايام بالامانة بس انا مش فاكرة فيها غير دي بس
*



*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*أحلى أيام قضيتها فى المرحلة ديه







إييييييييييييييييه كانت أيام 

غتاتة بأة هأبقى أحكى لكم بعدين*


----------



## soul & life (4 أكتوبر 2013)

اولا هلكتونى من الضحك دمك خفيف يا رورو زى العسل حبيبتى هههههههههههه البت بتول دى عليها طريقة بتخلينى اقع من على الكرسى من كتر الضحك لا وايه ماسكة ماج الشاى ولقيتها كاتبة ادب على ضهرى اتقرع اقشط يا صباح الهنا ههههههههه يع 

شوفى يا ستى انا بسمع من مامتى انى كنت وانا نونو متعبة اوى وبسهرها كتير واحيانا بتجرى بيا على الدكتور فى نص الليل 
لما كبرت شوية كنت فى حضانة الكنيسة وانا كنت بنوتة امورة بقا وشعرى ناعم وبأوصة كده 
علفكرة ده كان زمان  فكنت محبوبة من التاسونات وعلطول مأعدنى معاهم فكانت فترة لذيذة مفيهاش اى مشاكل

كبرت شوية ودخلت المدرسة وكان عندى مدرسة شبه الست اللى فى الصورة دى 
الست دى من اول يوم فى الدراسة قفشت معايا معرفش ليه مع انى كان شكلى بنت ناس 
وكنت هادية جدا ما علينا
كان عليها عفريت تطلع العيال يكتبوا اسمهم على السبورة  وطبعا اغلبيتهم لسه ميعرفوش حتى يمسكوا القلم  كنت اكتب اسمى نيفيان  تقوم رزعانى بالعصايا يخربيتك
تقولى غلط بكرة هسمعلك اروح اعيط لبابا وماما بابا يقولى كتبتى ازاى اقوله كده يا بابا
نيفيان  يقولى طيب يا حبيبتى حسنى خطك يمكن مش بتشوف وكل يوم اسمع يا بنتى واضرب ههههههه لحد ما جيت فى مره لماما رجلى معلمة فيها العصايا
ماما جن جنونها وراحت لخالى وكان ساعتها مدير فى الادارة التعليمية الله يرحمه
وقدم فيها شكوة وماما وبابا جولها المدرسة اتارى الست دى كانت فاكرة اسمى فيفيان  غبااااء ومشيت خالص من المدرسة 
كبرت شوية وجالى مدرس اسمه ضاحى بعتقد كفاية الاسم كان راجل متعصب و شكله
نفسيته كانت تعباه الله يسامحه بقا
كنت شاطره علفكرة فى المدرسة وهاديه مش بتاعت مشاكل 
مشكلتى مع بابا وماما كانت فى الاكل مش فى المذاكرة ههههههه
كنت بخلى اختى تاكل ساندوتشاتى علشان بابا ميزعقليش لما ارجع بيهم ومعرفش ليه مكنتش بحب اكل وكنت تعباهم معايا اوى فى الموضوع ده
مرة وانا رايحة المدرسة ولابسة بقا لبس المدرسة مكوى والشوز متلمع و فى انضف حالاتى
هههههههه جات عربية معدية بسرعة وكان فى ميه فى الشارع وفى لحظة كله اتبهدل وروحت لماما  برقت وقامت مصوته ايه ده قولتلها عربية يومها طبعا كان شكلى صعب صعب 
لو افتكرت حاجه تانى هرجعلكم


----------



## grges monir (4 أكتوبر 2013)

شوفى بقى يارور
ايام ابتدائى كنت بهدد بابا بجدى عشان كان بيحبنى خالص
وكنت بتبزة واخد منة فلوس عشان ممقلش لجدى انة زعلنى ههههه
اعدادى بقى كان جدى توفى فبقيت اهددة بنفسى ههههه
مرة زعلنى وكان هو شغال فى مدرسة الاقباط وكان معاة مفتاح باب المدرسة باب بق بتوع زمان اللى مفتاحة متر ونص دة  والمدرسة جنب الكنيسة روحت  مسكت المفتاح ورميتة فى الجنينة  بتاعت الكنيسةمن فوق السور ودور بقى يا معلم علية ههههههههه
ثانوى بقى كنت بكرة المدرسة صراحة
حتى المدير قاللى ساعتها كلمة  ماثورة لن انساها
قلللى نفسى اشوفك فى المدرسة مرة بعد الفسحة مش فى كشف الهروب هههههه
قلت لية مظنش انى اقدر اوعدك
احلى ايااااااااااااام بقى الجامعة بلا شك ولن تتكررررر
احلى 4 سنين بجددددددددد
كنت بكرة الجمعة عشان اجازة
كانت شلة وصحوبية رائعة سواء مع ولاد او بنات
كنا فاهمين معنى الصداقة والعشرة بطريقة جميلة وكنا بنطلع كمية رحلات مع بعض باسم اسر الكلية اللى كنا بنعملها تبع الكنيسة
رحلات كانت فى منتهى الروعة
المرحلة الحالية بق اسمها مرحلة اثبت مكانك
يعنى شغل واكل ونوم وقهوة ومش عارف اغيرها هههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*بصى وانا صغيرة اوى*
*فاكرة ان ماما حاطتلى طبق تونة قدامى وانا اخويا عشان ناكله مع بعض*
*روحت انا حطيت ايدى فى طبق التونة وطلعت شوية تونة فى ايدى وغرقت وش اخويا بيها*
*قام اخويا جايب الطماطم اللى ماما كانت مقطعها خبطتها فى وشى*
*بس كنت فاكرة انى فرحانة اوى وفضلت اضحك وانا بحط التونة فى وشه هههههههههههههه*
*اول يوم بقى دخلت المدرسة فيه كنت انا البنت الوحيدة اللى فى مصر كنت بسبق وعاوزة اشوف المدرسة دى شكلها ازاى*
*واول لما ماما دخلتنى الفصل قومت انا قفلت بابا الفصل فى وشها ههههههههههه*
*انما المدرسين بقا فى اعدادى وثانوى كانوا بيدونا بالدزمة*
*انا فاكرة فى ثانوى المدرس قال اللى هيغيب فى حصتى انا هسقطه *
*وانا مردتش*
*وبعدها بحصة قال اللى هيغيب يرفع ايده كدة*
*محدش رفع ايده حتى انا*
*وبعدها جاء قال الاسامى اللى كانت غايبة فى حصصه اللى فاتت وقال اسمى*
*قالى انا عاوزك تغيبى فى حصصى تانى*
*قولتله اة حاضر عنيا هابقى اغيب*
*بصلى كدة :smil8:*
*وكمل شرح*
*والحصة اللى جاية غيبت برضه رخامة :t30::t30:*
*وليا حاجات تانية يارورو هحكيها فيما بعد :t30:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*افتكرت ليكى كام موقف
تعالى بقى وانا فى ابتدائى كان بيدينى مدرس عربى لدغة هههههههههههههههه
وفى مرة بعد الفسحة كنت عطاشنة طلعت الازازة بتاعتى وشربت قام قالى يعنى انا لسة مزعق للصبيان على حكاية الشرب
جاية انتى تشربى
وكان بيشخط جامد
قومت انا قولتله اسفة ودخلت الازازة الشنطة وفضلت اعييييييييييييييط اعيييييييييييييييييط
وبقيت بكتبله بالقلم الجاف بس ومش سطرت ولا زوقت الكراسة زى الاول
وبعديها وهو بيعلم الكراسات قالى اية دا مالها الكراسة معفنة كدة لية
قومت انا بصاله وانا عينى كلها متلغمطة دموع متلغمطة دموع
وقولتله هى كدة بقى  ( وانا اصلا لدغة ) هههههههههههههههه
راح ضحك وقالى طيب ماتزعليش منى
قومت مش رديت عليه
قالى خالص بقى ماتزعليش مش هزعلك تانى
قولتله طيب استنى مش تعلم الكراسة وقطعت الورقة المعفنة وكتبت بخط حلو
ههههههههههههههه
( للعلم المدرس دا كان عنده ساعتها 26 سنة بس كان مز ههههههههههه ) ( دلوقتى متجوز ومخلف ) 
ياخساراتك يابطاطة :t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

بصي انا 
كنت اللي عايز اعملة بعملة انا والجروب اللي كنت واحد من زعمائة 
يعني الفصل كلة لازم يغيب 
يعني الطالب اللي يحضر اليوم دة 
هو الجاني علي نفسة 
والمدرس اللي كان ميعجبناش 
يا خراشي 
وقعتة سودة 
وممكن نبقي قدام المدرسة 
ومنتدخلهاش 
كانت افعلا 
فضايح 
هههههه

​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2013)

لم أتذكر شيئا فى الطفوله سوى اللعب  ألعاب بسيطه بدائيه طبعا لا يوجد كمبيوتر 
العاب تضحك لكنها كانت مسليه جدا 
--------------------------------------------------
فى الأبتدائى بأمانه كنت ذكى جدا لكن ماذا ينفع هذا مع تلميذ غاوى هروب ولا يشغل باله عقاب المدرسه أطلاقا . لذا كان مجموعى لا يؤهلنى الا فى قسم اللغه الفرنسيه للمرحله الأعداديه
--------------------------------------
فى الأعداديه كان نفس السلوك الهروب وعدم الجديه فى الدراسه وكل المدرسين زعلانين لذكائى الغير مستخدم 
لذا رسبت فى الأعداديه رسوبا قويا جدا ...  والذى زادنى حزنى ليس رسوبى بل معامله المرحوم والدى ... قال لى كثيرون رسبوا وشجعنى ووأعد لى فسحه جميله بل وأشتى لى هديه 
قمت بأعاد الشهاه الأعداديه ولكن بتصميم آخر ونجحت وطلعت الأول على المحافظه
فى الثانويه العامه بدأت حياه جديد بجد ولكن فى أمتحانات الثانويه لم يأتى القطار الذى أذهب به للمدرسه ولا توجد سيارات ولا اتوبيسات لأن الكوبرى كان به تصليحا .. لذا رسبت فى الفيزياء عن هذا اليوم رغم ان كان مجموعى يؤهلنى لكليه حلوه
عدت السنه وأخترت قسم رياضه . ولم أذاكر كلمه واحده كنت أتعقدت ونجحت ب،ــــــ 66 %
أى واحد يقابلنى يقول لى الخدمه الأجتماعيه حلوه . ولا أعرف ما هى الخدمه الجتماعيه ولا أيه وظائفها .. 
ونجحت فى الخدمه الأجتماعيه بتقدير جيد الأربع سنوات فلقد أحببت دراستها جدا
ملحوظه
أيامنا فى الخدمه الأجتماعيه ... اللى لا يغش العميد يهزقه هههههههه

-----------------------*

وجعت دماغكم .. لكن الموضوع عجبنى جدا وفيه فضفض*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*                                                                                                                                       دلوقتى بقى ..*
*ممكن تحكيلنا عن ذكرياتك لما كنت قد ده .*​
*



*​ *
* طبعاً وأنا في السن دة مش فاكر حاجة لكن أكيد كنت بعمل وبيتعمل فيا نفس اللي كانت واثقة بتعمله ويتعمل فيها  :smil16::2::a4: 
*
طيب وانت قد ده ..
*​ *



*
وأنا في السن دة فيه اللي فاكرة وفيه اللي اتحكالي:
*     كان ليا قريبة  وقتها كانت ست كبيرة في السن شوية، طيبة ..–الله يرحمها- كنت مطلع عنيها من ضرب و تعليق على كلامها بمعني لما تيجي تقول أمير أقول إيير، يا واد بس ..أس ،،بس يا حبيبي ..إيبي ،، جاك حش وسطك ..اسطك وهلم جرة  :smile02


*    زمان لو سألتيني إيه أكتر حاجة اضايقك أقولك اللي يبوسني ففي يوم  من الأيام،  قريبة ليا كانت بتحب تنكوشني كل شوية وبصراحة مكنتش بطيقها وفجأة لقيتها  إتجرأت وقامت بإيديها اللتنين مسكتني من رقبتي وقامت باستني في خدي،،  لقتني فجأة كدة :smil8:محرك ايدي اليمين من ورا ايدها الشمال واستغليت وضعها وهي موطية  ودبببببب بالقلم على وشها الايد ايد طفل لكن القلم رننننن يحكي إني بعد ما مشينا من عندها بكت، يعني تســـلم الأيادي:spor22:
:fun_lol:
*      في يوم من الأيام بردو صحيت من النوم لقيتهم بيفنشوا اكل بصيت على طبق اللحمة لقيته خلصان قولتلهم: تلتوهم تلهم وانا متلتش وكنت قبل مانام واكل كتيررر بس اهو طمع تقولي ايه:heat:



*     كنا في الصعيد مربيين حمام، مسكت حمامة وفضلت اغطسها في المية تلت مرات آل بعمدها ,في المرة التالتة وفي المرة التالتة وانا بطلعها اتفاجئت إنها انتقلت للسما  :fun_lol::smile02,,طب ايه رد فعل ماما ولا أي اندهاااش:t23: 



* عدت عليا فترة لما أمي كانت بتخرج مكانتش بتاخودني معاها لأني كنت بتشاقى  وكانت بتاخد اخويا اللي يكبرني بسنة وفيوم كانت في المطبخ  بتغسل المواعين بعدها كانت راحية عزا واحدة من قريبنا من بعيد فبقولها انا اللي هروح معاكي المرادي ردت وقالت لا علشان انت بتتشاقى قولتلها طب اشمعنى بتاخدي اخويا قالتلي اخوك لما باخده مكان بيقعد زي الألف (أ) قولتلها وأنا هقعد زي الحة (ح):smile02:smile02 طبعاً الألف يرمز للأستقامة للهدوء على عكس حرف ال (ح) بس وقتها ولا كان ببالي ان حرف ال ح معوج كل اللي كان في دماغي ان أخويا اتمثل بحرف من الحروف الابجدية فحبيت ابقى زيه حد فاهم حاجة ههههه طبعاً بعدها ضحكت واخدتن في حضنها وروحت معاها:crazy_pil

*طيب وذكريات المدرسه *​ *دى لوحدها حاجة تانية خالص*​ *كنت بتحب المدرسة وانت صغير*​ *



*​ *آة جداً كنت واد شاطر كدة افتكر إني كنت باجي من المدرسة لآ تغيير هدومي لآ أكل لآ شرب إلا لما اخلص الواحب بتاعي،، كان عندي مكتب صغنن ورغم كد وقت ماكنت باجي اذاكر بزي المدرسة اللي مكنتش بغيره إلا لما أخلص واجبي  كنت بحط رجل على الارض ورجل عالسرير وعنيا مش بتفارق الكراسة وافضل اكتب اكتب لحد ما اخلص آخيراً بقا بالي هدي وارتحت فبدأت اغير هدومي واتغدى و...
في فترة ابتدائي كنت باخد دروس عند ابله شديدة أوي بتاعة عزيزة ونفيسة لو حد يعرفهم كانت بتدي كل المواد كنت شاطر أوي معاها أشكر ربنا عمري ما نفسية وعزيزة دول شمتوا فيا وياما اتسقفلي .. يااام حلوة 
:66::66:

كنت بتحب المدرسين*​ *ولا كانوا عاملين كدة*​ *



*​ *



*​كان فيه مدرس بيديني في المدرسة حلو ودمه خفيف كنت بحبه ويحبني أوي 
هو اللي علمني أكتب خاالتي وزة والتة المربوطة وكان بيقولنا ياتة مربوطة ياولا ياتة مربوطة امك سمكايا ياولا وابك قرموطة
طبعاً إحان بنردد وراه ولا واخدين بالنا من وصفة لأمنا وأبونا ههههه ,, براءة الطفولة بقا :smile01:love34:
*احكيلنا على كل حاجة*​كفاية كدة ايدي وجعتني
*واحكيلنا على احساسك دلوقتى لما بتفتكر الحاجات دى
طبعاً كل ما فاكر المواقف دي بتترسم على وشي ابتسامة طويلة عريضة لكن متمناش الايام دي ترجع يعني اقدر اقول لأيام الطفولة وحشتيني ومش عايز ارجعلك ,,إزاي !!  أهو هو كدة :mus13:
مستنية ذكرياتكم مع الطفولة 
يلا انتشرووووووا ورونا الفضايح 

*​
مرت عليا مواقف كتير لكن حالياً هما دول اللي متذكرهم أوي 
بس حلو التبيك ددة يا رورو وعايزيك تحكلنا عن طفولتك :fun_lol:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

> كنت بخلى اختى تاكل ساندوتشاتى علشان بابا ميزعقليش لما ارجع بيهم


*يابخت اختك يانيفو*







> طبعاً وأنا في السن دة مش فاكر حاجة لكن أكيد كنت بعمل وبيتعمل فيا نفس اللي كانت واثقة بتعمله ويتعمل فيها


*اخيرا ياربي لقيت حد بيعمل زيي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> موضوع جميل يابت يارورو مش عوايدك تعملي مواضيع جميلة كدة يعني هههههههه
> كانت احلى ايام بالامانة بس انا مش فاكرة فيها غير دي بس
> *
> 
> ...


*ميرسى يا ميرا انا كل مواضيعى حلوة يابت ههههههه 
مش فاكرة حاجة من طفولتك غير ان منخااااااار دى يابت 
مش فاكرة التكريع والقشط على راى بتول هههههههه *
*حاولى تفتكرى وتيجى تشردى نفسك متخافيش احنا ستر من غير غطا عليكى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أحلى أيام قضيتها فى المرحلة ديه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ايرو مستنية اعرف غتاتك بفارغ الصبر يوه قصدى طفولتك هههه 
شكلك كنتى طفلة شرانية يا ايرو قلبى حاسس بكدا 
لكن هستنى تشريدك لنفسك وان بعض الظن اثم *


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> اولا هلكتونى من الضحك دمك خفيف يا رورو زى العسل حبيبتى هههههههههههه البت بتول دى عليها طريقة بتخلينى اقع من على الكرسى من كتر الضحك لا وايه ماسكة ماج الشاى ولقيتها كاتبة ادب على ضهرى اتقرع اقشط يا صباح الهنا ههههههههه يع
> 
> شوفى يا ستى انا بسمع من مامتى انى كنت وانا نونو متعبة اوى وبسهرها كتير واحيانا بتجرى بيا على الدكتور فى نص الليل
> لما كبرت شوية كنت فى حضانة الكنيسة وانا كنت بنوتة امورة بقا وشعرى ناعم وبأوصة كده
> ...


*ههههههههههههه عسل يا نيفو شكلك طول عمرك هادية يا حبيبتى 
يعنى بعد كل ده والميس تطلع فاهمة اسمك فيفيان ههههه 
كدا عداكى العيب وقزح الصراحة انه غباء من الاخرين 
طب انا عاوزة اشوف الاصة والشعر الناعم على فكرة نسيت اكتب حط صورة ليك فى الطفولة هههههههه 
نورتى يا نيفو يا حبيبتى ومنتظرة طبعا بقيت ذكرياتك الجميلة 
مش زى ناس اتكرع واقشط هههههههه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> شوفى بقى يارور
> ايام ابتدائى كنت بهدد بابا بجدى عشان كان بيحبنى خالص
> وكنت بتبزة واخد منة فلوس عشان ممقلش لجدى انة زعلنى ههههه
> اعدادى بقى كان جدى توفى فبقيت اهددة بنفسى ههههه
> ...


*جررررررررجس طوووول عمررك شرررانى اعوذ بالله منك 
فى صغرك وكبرك ايه يابنى البلطجة دى 
بتهدد بابا بجدك وتاخد منه كمان فلوس يا قلبك يا اخى انا لو من باباك كنت نفختك هههههههه 
وكمان رميتله المفتاح وضاع كويس انك مترمتش وراه شكل باباك كان طيب 
واحد غيره كان علقك 
نورت يا جرجس الموضوع بطفولتك المبلطجة ههههه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بصى وانا صغيرة اوى*
> *فاكرة ان ماما حاطتلى طبق تونة قدامى وانا اخويا عشان ناكله مع بعض*
> *روحت انا حطيت ايدى فى طبق التونة وطلعت شوية تونة فى ايدى وغرقت وش اخويا بيها*
> *قام اخويا جايب الطماطم اللى ماما كانت مقطعها خبطتها فى وشى*
> ...


*الله يقرفك انتى وبتول فى يوم واحد قولى امين يابت 
اخلص من تكرع وتقشط تطلعلى تونة وووشه ههههه
طول عمرك رخمة يابت والله يكون فى عون مدرسينك 
نورتى يا موكوسة يوه قصدة يا لارا 
وعلى فكرة انا بحب التونة وكرهتينى فيها منك لله اشوف فيكم اسبوع مطلعتلوش شمس 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *افتكرت ليكى كام موقف
> تعالى بقى وانا فى ابتدائى كان بيدينى مدرس عربى لدغة هههههههههههههههه
> وفى مرة بعد الفسحة كنت عطاشنة طلعت الازازة بتاعتى وشربت قام قالى يعنى انا لسة مزعق للصبيان على حكاية الشرب
> جاية انتى تشربى
> ...


*لدغة  ومتلغمطة ومززززز وبطاطة انتى مين يا لارا 
النمرة غلط 
يخرب عقلك يابت انتى بتبصبصى للمدرس المز اخرة التعليم اهى هههههه 
نورتى يابت بطفولتك المشردة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بصي انا
> كنت اللي عايز اعملة بعملة انا والجروب اللي كنت واحد من زعمائة
> يعني الفصل كلة لازم يغيب
> يعني الطالب اللي يحضر اليوم دة
> ...


*حتى انت يا رمسيس كنت شقى 
مع ان شكلك وكلامك يدى انك طيب هههههه 
بس يلا مفيش حاجة بتفضل على حالها يههدى من يشاء هههه 
نورت الموضوع يا رمسيس 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> لم أتذكر شيئا فى الطفوله سوى اللعب  ألعاب بسيطه بدائيه طبعا لا يوجد كمبيوتر
> العاب تضحك لكنها كانت مسليه جدا
> --------------------------------------------------
> فى الأبتدائى بأمانه كنت ذكى جدا لكن ماذا ينفع هذا مع تلميذ غاوى هروب ولا يشغل باله عقاب المدرسه أطلاقا . لذا كان مجموعى لا يؤهلنى الا فى قسم اللغه الفرنسيه للمرحله الأعداديه
> ...


*بالعكس يا استاذى حضرتك نورت الموضوع جدا *
*وانا استمتعت جدا بذكريات حضرتك الجميلة *



​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرسى يا ميرا انا كل مواضيعى حلوة يابت ههههههه *
> *مش فاكرة حاجة من طفولتك غير ان منخااااااار دى يابت *
> *مش فاكرة التكريع والقشط على راى بتول هههههههه *
> *حاولى تفتكرى وتيجى تشردى نفسك متخافيش احنا ستر من غير غطا عليكى *


 لازم الفضايح يعني لازم 
طيب يا ستي 
هقول نبذة مختصرة جدا عن طفولتي
باختصار و انا في سن كي جي و ابتدائي كنت عفريتة بجد 
جوة البيت بس لكن برة البيت ملاك وديع 
في البيت بقى كنت بجنن بابا و ماما
كنت اخد شربات بابا و اخبيها تحت السرير
يصحى من النوم عشان يروح الشغل ما يلاقيش الشربات فيتعصب و انا اضحك ههههههههه
اما ماما بقى كنت اخد المكياج بتاعها و الشوز اللي بكعب عالي و اقف قدام المرايا بالساعات
و اقعد اكتب بقلم الروج على المرايا
تيجي تدخل الاوضة تصوت و تديني العلقة اللي هي هههههههههه
اما تيتة بقى فالله يكون في عونها معايا
كنت اقعد اقولها تيتة تيتة عاوزة اقولك كلمة سر
تقولي قولي يا حبيبتي
امسك ودانها و اقول تووووووووت هههههههه
دة غير اني كنت بستخبى منهم و يقعدوا يدوروا عليا
لا كنت بجننهم بجد
اما في المدرسة كنت الطالبة المجتهدة اللي قاعدة في اول ديسك
و بحضر على طول بانتظام و بحترم المدرسين جدااااا
و بجاوب معاهم شفوي و على السبورة و كانوا على طول يجيبولي في حلويات
يعني في المدرسة يجيبولي حلويات و في البيت ضرب و زعيق هههههههه
دة في سن ابتدائي بس ها
احسن تفتكروني فضلت مجتهدة كدة على طول
لا و عقلت كمان و لو اني ساعات بتجنن بردو 
بس ارحم من زمان بكتيرررررر دة انا كنت بعمل عمايل
لا و الستيكرز بقى كان هواية عندي افضل الزقه على الحيطان و على التلفزيون
و كانت هواية عندي اشوف اي ورقة قدامي اعملها مركب او مسدس 
و كان بابا بيتضايق مني عشان كنت بلعب في ورق الشغل بتاعه
ايه رأيكوا بقى في الفضايح دي
عجبك كدة يا رورو :t32:


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لازم الفضايح يعني لازم
> طيب يا ستي
> هقول نبذة مختصرة جدا عن طفولتي
> باختصار و انا في سن كي جي و ابتدائي كنت عفريتة بجد
> ...



*هههههههههههههه حلو الفضايح دى ايوة كدا كنتى عاوزة تخدينى فى دوكة قال البت هادية يعنى 
طول عمرك مأذية يا ميرا وبتجيلك الجراءة ان تخبى الشربات بتاعت بابا ههههه 
تصدقى تقريبا كل البنات وهى صغيرة بتعمل كدا فى حاجة مامتها 
وتاخد الروج وتعمل رسمة بلياتشو ههههههههه 
نورتى التوبيك يا بت بطفولتك المشردة *


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه حلو الفضايح دى ايوة كدا كنتى عاوزة تخدينى فى دوكة قال البت هادية يعنى *
> *طول عمرك مأذية يا ميرا وبتجيلك الجراءة ان تخبى الشربات بتاعت بابا ههههه *
> *تصدقى تقريبا كل البنات وهى صغيرة بتعمل كدا فى حاجة مامتها *
> *وتاخد الروج وتعمل رسمة بلياتشو ههههههههه *
> *نورتى التوبيك يا بت بطفولتك المشردة *


 اضحكي ياختشي اضحكي
انا مؤذية دة انا نسمة هو انا فيه زيي في الدنيا ياربي
طب دة حتى ربنا يكتر من امثالي هههههههه
اوبا اعترفتي اهو كنتي بتلعبي في مكياج مامتك و تعملي بلياتشو
سجل يا تاريخ اشهدوا يا جدعان
رورو كانت بتعمل بلياتشو بمكياج مامتها ههههههه
طلعي باقي الفضايح بقى 
طلعي يابت طلعي


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *هو ايه اللي جتني القرف يابت
> مش طبيعه بشريه الله:smil12:
> وبعدين هو انا كنت بتكرع بالساهل كدا
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك تتهبدى ده اقل واجب يتعمل معاكى صدقينى 

واضح واضح انك هادية جداااااااا 
الله يكون فى عون ماما واخواتك منك ههههههه 
ده انتى لو سالتيها 
مش بعيد تقولك بلاش تفكرينى بالايام السودة دى 
اما صدقت نسيتها هههههههه *30:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اضحكي ياختشي اضحكي
> انا مؤذية دة انا نسمة هو انا فيه زيي في الدنيا ياربي
> طب دة حتى ربنا يكتر من امثالي هههههههه
> اوبا اعترفتي اهو كنتي بتلعبي في مكياج مامتك و تعملي بلياتشو
> ...


*هههههههههههه اما بتصدقى انتى يابت 
لا مش انا انا بقول البنات انا مكنتش بنات ههههههههه *
*ربنا يكتر من امثالك ياختشى قال نسمة قال *


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه اما بتصدقى انتى يابت *
> *لا مش انا انا بقول البنات انا مكنتش بنات ههههههههه *
> *ربنا يكتر من امثالك ياختشى قال نسمة قال *


 هههههههه اومال انتي كنتي ايه بقى ولاد ؟ :t9:
امين يا اوختشي ربنا يكتر من امثالي كانت خربت طبعا بدون شك قصدي كانت عمرت ههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع حلو رورو
هبقى احكلكم قصتى بعدين
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *موضوع حلو رورو
> هبقى احكلكم قصتى بعدين
> *


*ميرسى يا سمير فى انتظار ذكريات طفولتك *


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرسى يا سمير فى انتظار ذكريات طفولتك *


*ان شالله
شكرا على تفاهمك*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك تتهبدى ده اقل واجب يتعمل معاكى صدقينى
> 
> واضح واضح انك هادية جداااااااا
> الله يكون فى عون ماما واخواتك منك ههههههه
> ...


اطب اسكتي بقا 
عشان يعلم ربنا  انا مش عايزة اقولك ماما كانت بتحطني فين وانا صغيره:heat:
ويارب روزا ماتشوف الموضوع ده عشان ماتفضحنيش 
انا عارفاها ماهتصدق:closedeye​


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*من ذكريات الطفولة 
الهروب من المدرسة
*
*انا هربت كذا مرة من الحصص 
اناوبقت الشلة اللى معايا
بس كان هروب لة نوعين
النوع الاول اخر حصتين 
او اخر حصة فىاليوم ملهاش لازمة
نهرب من المدرسة
ونقعد بعيد شوية عن المدرسة 
لحد ما تخلص المدرسة
ونروح عادى ساعات كنا بنتعاقب على الحركة 
لانهم كانو بياخدونا غياب اخر حصة للعيال الهاربين
ها مين هرب اخر حصة ويتكتب اسمينا وتانى يوم
عينيكى متشفشى النووووووور هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
والهروب من النوع التانى وهو
نهرب وسط الحصص 
عشان نجيب اكل انا والشلة بتاعتى ونرجع تانى المدرسة
من غير ما حدش يشوفنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه كان احلى هروب بجد
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اطب اسكتي بقا
> عشان يعلم ربنا  انا مش عايزة اقولك ماما كانت بتحطني فين وانا صغيره:heat:
> ويارب روزا ماتشوف الموضوع ده عشان ماتفضحنيش
> انا عارفاها ماهتصدق:closedeye​


*هههههههههههه وهو انا هسكت ده انا هسالها على طول 
هتتفضحى هتتفضحى يا روحى 
انتى عارفانى اما بصدق 30:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *من ذكريات الطفولة
> الهروب من المدرسة
> *
> *انا هربت كذا مرة من الحصص
> ...



*هههههههههههه ضحكتنى يا سمير يعنى انت ذكريات الطفولة بتاعتك 
كلها هرووووووووب
وكان احلى هروب كمان النبى دى انت رجل كويس ههههههه 
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه ضحكتنى يا سمير يعنى انت ذكريات الطفولة بتاعتك
> كلها هرووووووووب
> وكان احلى هروب كمان النبى دى انت رجل كويس ههههههه
> *


*هههههههههههههههه واعظم هروب وهو النط من الدور الاول 
من البيت وهروبى كمان واستخبى تحت الكنبة من جدى 
وساعات اجرى واهرب وسط العربيات وفى وسط الجسر
فى الصعيد ولا الحماار اللى بقت تحتة بجد كانت ليالى متتعوضتشى ولا البقرة المولودة تجرى ورايا وانا مرعوب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه واعظم هروب وهو النط من الدور الاول
> من البيت وهروبى كمان واستخبى تحت الكنبة من جدى
> وساعات اجرى واهرب وسط العربيات وفى وسط الجسر
> فى الصعيد ولا الحماار اللى بقت تحتة بجد كانت ليالى متتعوضتشى ولا البقرة المولودة تجرى ورايا وانا مرعوب
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*هههههههههههههه بردوا هروب انت معندكش اى ذكرى تانى غير الهروب يابنى 
اقولك على حاجة 
نت تعمل موضوع وتسميه سمير والهروب 
وتكتب بقى فيه كل ذكريات الهروب بتاعتك ههههههه *
*نورت الموضوع يا سمير بهروبك يووووه قصدى بذكريات هروبك ههههههه *


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه بردوا هروب انت معندكش اى ذكرى تانى غير الهروب يابنى
> اقولك على حاجة
> نت تعمل موضوع وتسميه سمير والهروب
> وتكتب بقى فيه كل ذكريات الهروب بتاعتك ههههههه *
> *نورت الموضوع يا سمير بهروبك يووووه قصدى بذكريات هروبك ههههههه *


*فكرة مش باطلة برضو ههههههههههههههههه
استنى يا عسل انتا مستعجلة لية
لسة ذكريات الرومانسية برضو
ومن ضمنهم ذكريات رومانسية محرجة 
مقدرشى اقولها اصلان هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *فكرة مش باطلة برضو ههههههههههههههههه
> استنى يا عسل انتا مستعجلة لية
> لسة ذكريات الرومانسية برضو
> ومن ضمنهم ذكريات رومانسية محرجة
> ...


*ههههههههههه يبقى نكتفى بهذا القدر من الذكريات *


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه يبقى نكتفى بهذا القدر من الذكريات *


*ما اصلى ساعات بكون عاشق مجنون بى امانة بجدهههههههههههههه
تحت امرك يا فندم اللى تقولى علية يمشى*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)*
*‏رورو ايهاب
اموت واعرف مين المستخفى اللى قاعد تحت فى الموضوع ده ههههههه 
*​​


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)
> *
> *‏رورو ايهاب
> اموت واعرف مين المستخفى اللى قاعد تحت فى الموضوع ده ههههههه
> *​​


*اكيد اختنا واثقة هههههههههههه
ما اصلها تسكت تسكت
وفجاة ترد رد يفطسنا ضحك
ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *اكيد اختنا واثقة هههههههههههه
> ما اصلها تسكت تسكت
> وفجاة ترد رد يفطسنا ضحك
> ههههههههههههههههه*


*اختنا واثقة مش مخفية 
اختنا واثقة واضحة ههههههههه 
ده حد متخفى :t9:
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اختنا واثقة مش مخفية
> اختنا واثقة واضحة ههههههههه
> ده حد متخفى :t9:
> *


*انتى كمان متخفية
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير عليكم يا ابناء المسيح

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> صباح الخير عليكم يا ابناء المسيح
> 
> ​


*صباح النور يا رمسيس* *صباحك مبارك بأذن يسوع *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

هو كل موضوع 
لازم تقلبوة كلام 
بعيد عن الموضوع نفسة 
لية 
عايز اعرف ماليش دعوة هة
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هو كل موضوع
> لازم تقلبوة كلام
> بعيد عن الموضوع نفسة
> لية
> ...


*لا فين معملناش كدا المرة دى ونتحسد الصراحة 
بس انا لفت نظرى الحد المتخفى اللى قاعد تحت فى الموضوع 

نفسى اعرف هو مين هههههه *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

هو دة موضوع ولا تربيزة 
علشان حد يقعد تحتة 
لخبطولي مخي 
اة يا مخي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هو دة موضوع ولا تربيزة
> علشان حد يقعد تحتة
> لخبطولي مخي
> اة يا مخي
> ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

لية كدة بس 
المقص اسرع 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

يلا اسيبكم وامشي علي شغلي 
باي باي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اختنا واثقة مش مخفية
> اختنا واثقة واضحة ههههههههه
> ده حد متخفى :t9:
> *


اه وربنا يااوختي مانا
انتي عارفاني عندي عقده اصلا من موضوع التخفي دا:11azy:
بس ياتررررررري ميييييين:t9:

طيب قولي ورايا يارورو يمكن يطلع
*اظهر وبان هقليلك بتنجان*:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه وربنا يااوختي مانا
> انتي عارفاني عندي عقده اصلا من موضوع التخفي دا:11azy:
> بس ياتررررررري ميييييين:t9:
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه انتى جاية بعد ما مشى ياختشى 
كنتى جيتى بدرى شوية يمكن ريحة البتنجان كانت خلته اعترف *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه انتى جاية بعد ما مشى ياختشى
> كنتى جيتى بدرى شوية يمكن ريحة البتنجان كانت خلته اعترف *​


خلاص اما يجي بكره نقليله بتنجان غيره يمكن يعترف:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خلاص اما يجي بكره نقليله بتنجان غيره يمكن يعترف:new6:​


*ههههههههههه ماشى حضرى البتنجان بقى *​


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*قريبا ان شالله هنشى موضوعى
سمير وذكرياتى مع الهروب والرومانسية والبطولات
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والخووووف النصيب الاكبر
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## grges monir (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جررررررررجس طوووول عمررك شرررانى اعوذ بالله منك
> فى صغرك وكبرك ايه يابنى البلطجة دى
> بتهدد بابا بجدك وتاخد منه كمان فلوس يا قلبك يا اخى انا لو من باباك كنت نفختك هههههههه
> وكمان رميتله المفتاح وضاع كويس انك مترمتش وراه شكل باباك كان طيب
> ...


لاللاسف مش ضاع جاب اصدقائة وقعدوا يجى  3 ساعات يدروا
اصل لو ضاع الباب هيتفتح ازاى
عاوز ونش عشان يفتحة ههههههه
اسؤا ايااااام حياتى رورو ه تعبة ومرضة الاخير
عشت اياااااااااام لاتوصف من الهم والتعب
رحيلة تعبنى جداااااااااا
بس نشكر ربنا ان ادانى القدرة عل الاحتمال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أكتوبر 2013)

إيه ده عائزا أتابع كل إلى أتكتب ...  
عندى. حكاوئ كتير...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> لاللاسف مش ضاع جاب اصدقائة وقعدوا يجى  3 ساعات يدروا
> اصل لو ضاع الباب هيتفتح ازاى
> عاوز ونش عشان يفتحة ههههههه
> اسؤا ايااااام حياتى رورو ه تعبة ومرضة الاخير
> ...



المهم قول. لنا. بابا. ساعتها. عمل فيك. إيه ... 
متخيلش أعملها ما بابا كان فعلا زمانى فالمستشفى بيركبوا أجزائى مع بعض تانى.


----------



## grges monir (5 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> المهم قول. لنا. بابا. ساعتها. عمل فيك. إيه ...
> متخيلش أعملها ما بابا كان فعلا زمانى فالمستشفى بيركبوا أجزائى مع بعض تانى.


ولا حاجة طبعا
ليا شخصيتى وكمان هو  كان  عارف اى غلط هيرجع لية
ممكن شمعتلة المدرسة ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*
* طبعاً وأنا في السن دة مش فاكر حاجة لكن أكيد كنت بعمل وبيتعمل فيا نفس اللي كانت واثقة بتعمله ويتعمل فيها  :smil16::2::a4: 
*بردوا تكريع وقشط ههههههه 
واضح ان فى اجماع على كدا *
وأنا في السن دة فيه اللي فاكرة وفيه اللي اتحكالي:
*     كان ليا قريبة  وقتها كانت ست كبيرة في السن شوية، طيبة ..–الله يرحمها- كنت مطلع عنيها من ضرب و تعليق على كلامها بمعني لما تيجي تقول أمير أقول إيير، يا واد بس ..أس ،،بس يا حبيبي ..إيبي ،، جاك حش وسطك ..اسطك وهلم جرة  :smile02
*ههههههههههههههه موتنى من الضحك يا سامح اعرف طفل بيعمل كدا كل ما اكلمه كلمة يقول اخر الحروف وانا بموت من الضحك عليه 
بس واضح انك كنت طفل شقى 
*
*    زمان لو سألتيني إيه أكتر حاجة اضايقك أقولك اللي يبوسني ففي يوم  من الأيام،  قريبة ليا كانت بتحب تنكوشني كل شوية وبصراحة مكنتش بطيقها وفجأة لقيتها  إتجرأت وقامت بإيديها اللتنين مسكتني من رقبتي وقامت باستني في خدي،،  لقتني فجأة كدة :smil8:محرك ايدي اليمين من ورا ايدها الشمال واستغليت وضعها وهي موطية  ودبببببب بالقلم على وشها الايد ايد طفل لكن القلم رننننن يحكي إني بعد ما مشينا من عندها بكت، يعني تســـلم الأيادي:spor22:
:fun_lol:
*هههههههههههه تصدق هى غلطانة هى اللى جبتوا لنفسها 
وتبوسك ليه اصلا حد يلعب مع الاسد 
بس انت كنت بتقرف بقى ولا مبتحبش حد يبوسك غلاسة يعنى 
عارفاك انا بتحب تغلس *
*      في يوم من الأيام بردو صحيت من النوم لقيتهم بيفنشوا اكل بصيت على طبق اللحمة لقيته خلصان قولتلهم: تلتوهم تلهم وانا متلتش وكنت قبل مانام واكل كتيررر بس اهو طمع تقولي ايه:heat:
*الله يكون فى عون مامتك انها استحملتك هههههههه*

*     كنا في الصعيد مربيين حمام، مسكت حمامة وفضلت اغطسها في المية تلت مرات آل بعمدها ,في المرة التالتة وفي المرة التالتة وانا بطلعها اتفاجئت إنها انتقلت للسما  :fun_lol::smile02,,طب ايه رد فعل ماما ولا أي اندهاااش:t23: 

*شكلك كنت عاوز تطلع اب كاهن 
بس الحمامة ذنبها ايه تموت غرقانة طب كنت اخنقها ههههههههه *
*ماهى مامتك فقدت الامل ياعينى وفوتت امرها لربنا :mus13:*
* عدت عليا فترة لما أمي كانت بتخرج مكانتش بتاخودني معاها لأني كنت بتشاقى  وكانت بتاخد اخويا اللي يكبرني بسنة وفيوم كانت في المطبخ  بتغسل المواعين بعدها كانت راحية عزا واحدة من قريبنا من بعيد فبقولها انا اللي هروح معاكي المرادي ردت وقالت لا علشان انت بتتشاقى قولتلها طب اشمعنى بتاخدي اخويا قالتلي اخوك لما باخده مكان بيقعد زي الألف (أ) قولتلها وأنا هقعد زي الحة (ح):smile02:smile02 طبعاً الألف يرمز للأستقامة للهدوء على عكس حرف ال (ح) بس وقتها ولا كان ببالي ان حرف ال ح معوج كل اللي كان في دماغي ان أخويا اتمثل بحرف من الحروف الابجدية فحبيت ابقى زيه حد فاهم حاجة ههههه طبعاً بعدها ضحكت واخدتن في حضنها وروحت معاها:crazy_pil
*حرام عليك يابنى اللى بتعملوا فيهم ده 
هههههههههههه كويس انها خدتك معاها *​ *آة جداً كنت واد شاطر كدة افتكر إني كنت باجي من المدرسة لآ تغيير هدومي لآ أكل لآ شرب إلا لما اخلص الواحب بتاعي،، كان عندي مكتب صغنن ورغم كد وقت ماكنت باجي اذاكر بزي المدرسة اللي مكنتش بغيره إلا لما أخلص واجبي  كنت بحط رجل على الارض ورجل عالسرير وعنيا مش بتفارق الكراسة وافضل اكتب اكتب لحد ما اخلص آخيراً بقا بالي هدي وارتحت فبدأت اغير هدومي واتغدى و...
في فترة ابتدائي كنت باخد دروس عند ابله شديدة أوي بتاعة عزيزة ونفيسة لو حد يعرفهم كانت بتدي كل المواد كنت شاطر أوي معاها أشكر ربنا عمري ما نفسية وعزيزة دول شمتوا فيا وياما اتسقفلي .. يااام حلوة 
:66::66:
طول عمرك دحاح وموس 
قال يكتب الواجب الاول وبعدين يغري هدومه 
انت كنت طفل غريب يا سامح ههههههه 
عادة الاطفال بتيجى تغير وتاكل وتلعب وبعد كدا تفكر تكتب الواجب كتر الله من امثالك 
*كان فيه مدرس بيديني في المدرسة حلو ودمه خفيف كنت بحبه ويحبني أوي 
​ هو اللي علمني أكتب خاالتي وزة والتة المربوطة وكان بيقولنا ياتة مربوطة ياولا ياتة مربوطة امك سمكايا ياولا وابك قرموطة
طبعاً إحان بنردد وراه ولا واخدين بالنا من وصفة لأمنا وأبونا ههههه ,, براءة الطفولة بقا :smile01:love34:
*ههههههههههههههه 
حلوة طريقة الحفظ دى بغض النظر عن وصف مامتك وباباك 
براءة اشك فيها دى 
قال براءة قال :smil15:*
*احكيلنا على كل حاجة*​كفاية كدة ايدي وجعتني
*امال ان مكنتش وجعتك يابنى كنت حكتلنا قصة حياتك يوم يوم :smil15:
طبعاً كل ما فاكر المواقف دي بتترسم على وشي ابتسامة طويلة عريضة لكن متمناش الايام دي ترجع يعني اقدر اقول لأيام الطفولة وحشتيني ومش عايز ارجعلك ,,إزاي !!  أهو هو كدة :mus13:
يا سبحان الله طول عمرى اقول عليك غلسسسس :mus13:
*​
مرت عليا مواقف كتير لكن حالياً هما دول اللي متذكرهم أوي 
بس حلو التبيك ددة يا رورو وعايزيك تحكلنا عن طفولتك :fun_lol:
*يابنى انا طفولتى بريئة وهادية 
يعنى متتحكيش:fun_lol:
طول عمرى نسمة يا نااااااااس 
هبقى احكى طفولتى بعد ما اسمع كل ذكريات الاعضاء 
وربنا يستر بقى هههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إيه ده عائزا أتابع كل إلى أتكتب ...
> عندى. حكاوئ كتير...



*حبووووووووو يا روحى مستنياكى وهى القعدة تحلى من غيرك برضوا 
فى انتظار ذكريات المضحكة ههههههه *


----------



## روزا فكري (7 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> مش عارفة ليه وانا قاعدة كدا لا بيا ولا عليا
> لقتنى بفتكر ايام زمان وايام الطفولة المشردة ههههههه
> ولانى دايما بتمنى الايام دى ترجع قولت نرجعها** مع بعتشينا *
> ...




موضوعك جميل يارورو وفعلا خلتيني وانا قاعده بفتكر ذكريات جميله بصي ياستي
*



*​ *المرحله دي بصراحه مش فاكره بس اكيد كان بيحصلي ذي بتول بالظبط عشان ماما مابتفرقش في المعامله بصراحه
**




دي بقي برضه مش فاكره بس اكيد كانت مرحله حلوه عشان السن ده سن الشقاوه والدلع
**



*​ 
دي بقي انا فاكراها كويس بس اكتر حاجه فاكراها اني كنت مسئوله عن البت بتول اختي عشان كانت معايا في نفس المدرسه بس انا كنت اكبر منها بسنتين فكنت انا اللي بوديها الفصل وهي كانت دايما بتعيط وكل ماروح اجبها من الفصل الاقيها في الحوش مع واحده صحبتها وكانت صحبتها دي اسمها غريييييب اوي 
كانت اسمها شمه فانا حفظت لما اكون عايزه اعرف بتول فين اسال علي شمه افففففففففففف قرفانه طول عمرها حتي في اسامي صحبتها
*




الست دي بقي هي اللي كانت محبباني في المدرسه وبصراحه ماكنتش عامله كده خالص وانا كنت بحبها اوي كانت اسمها ميس زينب وكانت بتحب استاذ الحساب استاذ اسامه و اتجوزو 

وكانت ايام جميله فعلا ايام الطفوله دي ايام ماتتعوضش ياريت ترجع تاني
*​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> موضوعك جميل يارورو وفعلا خلتيني وانا قاعده بفتكر ذكريات جميله بصي ياستي
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*اه فعلا ياريت ترجع كانت احلى ايام 
نورتى يا حبيبتى الموضوع بذكرياتك الجميلة 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أكتوبر 2013)

> واحده صحبتها وكانت صحبتها دي اسمها غريييييب اوي
> كانت اسمها شمه فانا حفظت لما اكون عايزه اعرف بتول فين اسال علي شمه افففففففففففف قرفانه طول عمرها حتي في اسامي صحبتها


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه موتيني من الضحك بجد
انتي افتكرتي اسم صحبتي دي ازاي ههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقي بجد موت من الضحك
الله يمسيكي بالخير ياشمة ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزا فكري (8 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه موتيني من الضحك بجد
> انتي افتكرتي اسم صحبتي دي ازاي ههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدقي بجد موت من الضحك
> الله يمسيكي بالخير ياشمة ههههههههههه​



 وبذمتك ده اسم يتنسي يعني وتقريبا كان فيه واحده تانيه اسمها ارزاق ولا دي تبعي انا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> وبذمتك ده اسم يتنسي يعني وتقريبا كان فيه واحده تانيه اسمها ارزاق ولا دي تبعي انا


هههههههههههه يابنتي ارزاق دا سوبر ماركت عندنا
انتي دخلتي الاشخاص في المحلات ولا ايه هههههههه

طيب فاكرة مستر سيد ابو زبيبه:w00t:
 بس هموت وافتكر هو كان بيدنا ايه اساسا:t9:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حتى انت يا رمسيس كنت شقى
> مع ان شكلك وكلامك يدى انك طيب هههههه
> بس يلا مفيش حاجة بتفضل على حالها يههدى من يشاء هههه
> نورت الموضوع يا رمسيس
> *


دي كانت مرحلة لازم الواحد يثبت ىفيها لاانة اقوي واحد قدام الكل وكمان لازم يكون التوت فروت بتاع المجموعة انا اصلا مكملتش الكلام انتي عارفة اننا مكناش نعرف نبرشم كنا بناخد الكتاب معانا وياريت كنا نعرف نطلع الاجابة هههه وكمان المراقبين يعيني اللي يروح ناقص ايد واللي ناقص رجل والي--------------- كانت مرحلة الثانوية اتعس مرحلة في حياتي فعلا 
انا مكنتش راضي عنها مع اني لازم اعملها علشان احفظ كياني في البلد
(ان لم تكن اسدا  اكلتك الذئاب)
بس الحمد للة انا دلوقت اللي بيشتمني مش ببص علية اصلا ولا كاني سمعت حاجة من اساسة 
دلوقتي انا بعد ما خلصت دراسة اتغيرت خاااااااااااااااااااااالص ببص لمستقبلي وابديتي فقط 
الرب يباركك اختي موضوع رائع فكرني بحاجات كتير وضحكني علي نفسي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أكتوبر 2013)

افتكرت موقف رهييييب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و انا فى السن ده




 كنا فى رحله فى الغردقه او شرم مش فاكرا فين-- المهم كنا طلعين باخره كبيره و لازم علشان نوصل لها نركب قارب صغير اوى-- و انا نونو بئا و خفيفه  نطيت فى القارب ده و قعدت فى اخرته و هوب وارايا راح واحد كان طخين جدا هوب راح  نزل هو كمان فى القارب النونو ده لقيت نفسى طرت من مكانى و هووووووب روحت مقلوبه فى المايه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 راحت ماما لقيتها هوووووب نتط ورايا بهدومها يا عينى الست دى  اتعزبت معايا ههههههههههههههههه
 و الراجل بردوا اعتقد اتبل كله ههههههههههههههههه بس كل ما افتكر الطيره دى بقعد اكركر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و اخويا قعد كل شويه يزلنى بيها و يقع على الارض و بفرفر و يقعد يقول شكلى كان ايه و انا  بطير  و اتطس فى البحر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 هرجع لكم تانى بئا-- هههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أكتوبر 2013)

المرحله دى طبعا مفتكرش-- بس هما الى كانوا بيحكولى انى كنت طفله شقيه جدا و عكس اخويا
 هو طفل ارستقراتى شيك هههههههههههه و انا كنت مزبله من الاخر-- هو يقرف يلمس الارض منغير شراب و جزمه و انا كنت اعز امشى حفيه و اترقع برجلى و اقوم ابلها علشان اترقع اكتر اقوم متزحلقه ووقعه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا زحفت و هو رفض يزحف نهااااائى--
نا بئا من كتر الزحف كنت بلمع لهم البركيه بتاع الاوض كلها ههههههههههههههههه
 و كانوا مسمينى النمله الزريه--  كانو يحطونى فى سرير البيبيهات اقوم امسك ببرونتى فى سنانى و اتشقلب انط على سريرهم و امسك فى الملايه و اتزحلق اوصل للارض و بعدين اقعد اشرب بقين من البيبيرونه-- ملقاش مكان اشيلها فيه اقوم مسكاها بسنانى و ازحف بيها بئا فى الشقه و تبقى هى مدلدله زى الساعه رايحه جايه---
 و بيقولوا كنت سريعه جدا فى الزحف و فجئه يلاقونى فوق كرسى فى البلكونه-- لدرجه بابا عمل صور شخب فوق الصور الحديد و قفل البلكونه بسلك و حبال سكوبيدوا و دواعى امنيه جامده لانى كنت جباره---
ده غير انى كنت زى الفراخ الى فى سكتى القطه فى بقى-- لدرجه يوم لقيت حتت  سجاده نونو كانت مقصوصه اخزتها و كنت اغطسها فى طبق الشربه و امصمص و ارجع اغطس و امصمص-- ماما افتكرت عيشه محروقه -- و لما قربت شافت الكارثه 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ده هما الى بيقولوا لى-- و لا انا فاكرا شىء


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> افتكرت موقف رهييييب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و انا فى السن ده
> 
> 
> ...


*حبو انتى جيتى مش تقوليلى علشان اخد ساتر ههههههه 
مستنياكى من زمان تحكى ذكرياتك اللى هتموتنى من الضحك 
وقد كان من اول مشاركة طرت من الضحك هههههههه 
منورة يا حبو بس انتى  كنتى صغنونة اوى كدا ياعينى وطرتى من النطة بتاعت الرجل التخين حد قالك تنزلى انتى الاول مش تستنى اما حد يوزن المركب الاول هههههههه 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> المرحله دى طبعا مفتكرش-- بس هما الى كانوا بيحكولى انى كنت طفله شقيه جدا و عكس اخويا
> هو طفل ارستقراتى شيك هههههههههههه و انا كنت مزبله من الاخر-- هو يقرف يلمس الارض منغير شراب و جزمه و انا كنت اعز امشى حفيه و اترقع برجلى و اقوم ابلها علشان اترقع اكتر اقوم متزحلقه ووقعه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا زحفت و هو رفض يزحف نهااااائى--
> نا بئا من كتر الزحف كنت بلمع لهم البركيه بتاع الاوض كلها ههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حرام عليكى هموت من الضحك يا حبو لو حصلى حاجة ذنبى فى رقبتك 
حتة سجادة فى الشوربة يا حبو ههههههه 
يهدى من يشاء مع انك دلوقتى عسل وسكر كمان 
بس زمان ولادك عاملين فيكى اللى عمليته فى اهلك هههه 
بيخلصوا حق اهلك منك *


----------



## grges monir (11 أكتوبر 2013)

> طبعاً وأنا في السن دة مش فاكر حاجة


انتى من زمااااان كدة فى مية البطيخ ههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أكتوبر 2013)

أنتى بتقولى.دأ أنا استويت قبل المعاد ههههه شبت خلاص ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فاكرا أنى لو وقعت علبة كحك قدامى كنت الحس السكر البدره من عليه ..  ههههه
أخذت علقه ماما كانت مخبئه ألعابه عاشان جيلنا ضيوف .. لقيتها أنا و فتحتها و لحستهم و خبتها تانى .. و ماما باقت فى نص هدمها قدام الناس هههههههههههه ههههههههه 
و أكلت أنا العلقه المتينه ... و التورت لازم صوبأعى أدبه. فيها و الحس ههههههه التورته تبقى فيها خروم هههههه 
معروف إنه آثار زيارتى مهما حولوا يخبوها ... عندهم صوره و أنا مش طائله الطرابيزه بس فى ذراع ممدؤد و صوباع رايح للتورته .هههههههه. ههههههه


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (18 أكتوبر 2013)

مرة وانا عندي اقل من سنة

واحدة قالت لمامتي في الاوتوبيس الصبح

مش حرام عليكي يا هانم تسقي ابنك في البزازة شاي!

قالتلها شاي ايه دا كوكاكولا:ura1: 
قالتلي مامتي شبط تمسك ازازة مرة ودقتها وعجبتك:t23:

ونا بقولك كدة صدقيني سمعت في ترنيمة مابتنساش

جملة اللي بيمسك فيك

شوفي ربنا معانا عا الخط ازاي

عشتي في كنف يسوع رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> مرة وانا عندي اقل من سنة
> 
> واحدة قالت لمامتي في الاوتوبيس الصبح
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههه ده انت زويق بقى يا مينا من وانا صغير 
كوكاكولا مش اى حاجة هههههه 
ميرسى لمروك يا مينا الجميل نورت الموضوع بمرورك الجميل *


----------

